

Show HN: Client side, shareable, text2speech messages - franze
http://lalo.li/

======
binarymax
Left the tab open - nice little easter egg you have there :)

window.setTimeout(function(){return i("i love you")},9E5);

------
lecha
feature request: make it usable via a URL <http://lalo.li/?text=hello> should
playback "hello"

~~~
franze
on my internal to-do list

------
samirahmed
very cool!

but it spams my webhistory with every keystroke i think, renders my back
button useless.

~~~
franze
you are right

    
    
      history.replaceState()
    

would be a better choice than the

    
    
      history.pushState()
    

i'm using. livecoding right now.

[Update: fixed (and deployed)]

------
albertzeyer
There isn't really so much functionality added over the grounded work
<http://syntensity.com/static/espeak.html> , is there? (Except some nicer web
interface.)

~~~
franze
it is standing on the shoulders of giants (that would be kripkens (the
emscripten guy) shoulders).

difference: shareability, interface, entertainment value

~~~
jeremyarussell
I've been having too much fun with this at work already, and It's been open
for 3 minutes. I gotta say I do very much enjoy the simple and straightforward
interface.

------
madethemcry
sweet :) window.setTimeout((()->saySo('i love you')),1000 _60_ 15)

------
impostervt
How?

~~~
franze
see the github Readme.md <https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/lalo.li>

    
    
      >ok, how does this work
      >
      >the speak functionality is thx to kripkens awesome emscripten compiled 
      >speak.js
      >the knobs thx to the awesome knob jquery lib
      >the cient side data in hash URLs was inspired by shortly - serverless 
      >pastebin service
      >oh, and lalo.li is hosted on github pages

